# Who has watched Firefly?



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I know Kopachris and Meaghan have(she introduced me). I am currently working my way through its lone season, and plan to finish off with the movie *Serenity*. I am quite liking it. Don't tell me anything about what happens past episode 12. I expect to go through 2 or 3 tonight.

Characters are a big part of this show. Apart from Malcolm Reynolds who is awesome, especially for a main character, my initial favorite was Jayne because he is hilarious. I am liking Simon more, he may become my favorite, especially if Jayne reveals himself to be even more capable of bad decisions(don't say anything without a spoiler alert). Kaylee is very likable, also hot. All the characters are pretty great.

I love the small environment of the Serenity. Its like a more roomy and well documented Millenium Falcon in its interior and more crude looking design. The massively crowded solar system(inhabited/inhabitable planets numbering very high, 50 or more I think) is also an interesting phenomenon. Things get really twisted. And I like the campy westernness, it in no way bothers me like it might some.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

Yeah, I love it. Definitely one of my favourite shows.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Had no patience with the series, found the movie fun, holding my attention quite well, and enjoyable. Ergo, do Not cave in to the movie until you've had your kind of fun going through the series first.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Well, I am about finished with the series and am gearing up to watch Serenity sometime soon.


----------

